# Best Adhesive: Foam to Wood



## HarvardHollow (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey All,

I'm working on a foam crypt facade from 2" pink home depot foam and a 1x2 sub-structure. 

I'm to the point where I'm ready to mate foam to the sub-structure. What's glue should I use? 

Thanks.

HH


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Foam to Wood use Construction Adhesive (i.e. Liquid Nails, Gorilla, or similar). Foam to Foam use Foamboard Adesive (Loctite PL300 or similar). Just make sure it's for exterior use and waterproof. It comes in a tube so you will need a caulk gun.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

if it's the pink stuff, you can also use spray adhesive.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, I also highly recommend the Liquid Nails Construction Adhesive (used in a caulk gun). It's never failed me yet.


----------



## HarvardHollow (Mar 13, 2016)

Liquid nails did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I used this for our cemetery columns. They've held together for several years now.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

I go through a bottle of Gorilla Glue every Halloween season. I love the stuff. The way it expands (as it dries) into the crevices/pores of wood and Styrofoam creates a remarkable bond.


----------

